# Training Stand for Exam



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like to teach my kids to stand while I groom and when we go to the Vets office. At their age, they know butts on the ground mean "Good Dog", but there are times I need them to stand & stay. 

I have arthritis in my hands/arms. When little I could brace their stomachs with my hands and groom, no way can I do this now at 70% grown kids. No matter what, both go into an instant sit & grooming their rear and pants/tails is almost impossible. Last week we were at the Vets and couldn't get our pup to stand for the Vet to examine him, constant sit.

Can you walk me through the steps to start training for this? I would also like to be able to have them stand and give me their feet (seperately of course! Ha). Our old Golden would do this. I could tap on his paw and he would lift and let you hold. We are working on this on front paws and dogs are good about giving me their front paws for nails and dremmel, but back feet..they sit and I can't get to them. Again need a stand/stay command to teach then tips on giving me their rear feet. 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give us.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is not going to help you at this point, but before I teach "stand" (which is the official - lock your feet in place and don't move), I start teaching like 8 week old pups "steady". 

That's treat in the right hand and left hand sweeping up under the belly to get the pup to pop up and stretch for the treat. 

It's actually "steady" that I use for grooming. This means I am not going to expect him to hold the position. It's just my word for getting him to stand up. 

For brushing trousers, I usually slip one arm under the belly. So it's not my hand holding my guy up, it's like my arm? This allows me to quickly brush the trousers out. 

At the vet, I usually tuck my hand under the belly and hold my guy still for the vet. 

I do not use the actual stand stay for grooming or vet exams simply because I do not expect my dog to stand stay under duress (having his personal items accidently scratched by the brush or having a thermometer or the vet's fingers stuck somewhere) + I do not want to ruin his stand stay by using that command in situations where the dog is highly likely to break. It is too hard to teach a good stand stay and there are other situations where I really want a good stand stay (mainly pictures...).

For trimming toenails... I take whatever position I can get my dog to be still.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I started out with Old English Sheepdogs. Line combing is extremely time consuming, so they are on their sides for grooming.
When we started adding Goldens to our family, I just had them lay for comb out since we aren't showing.
Our vet only has them stand for part of the exam.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the idea of Steady vs Stand and Thank You! We will work on this and at the Vets, just do the best we can. Think they will do better as they mature too. 

Yes, Baja, lots of times I groom them on their sides as I do my yorkies. At least if I can get them over and flat, I can reach their rears. Right now, it is hit or miss, but know I cant use my hands for much as my crappy hands have given out for any type of strength things. Ok, will get to work on this.

Again, Thank you


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I only do basic obedience so stand is what I use to get them into a "stand". 

As they are sitting on your left side, with a treat in your left hand let them sniff, taste the pull it forward in front of the dog and tell them to stand, the moment they stand say "yes" (reward marker) and give them the treat. Once they stand on command then start to add the stay.

They are very good standing while I brush their tails, pants back, et el. 

Megora - I dremel nails with them laying on their side on the sofa, I kneel (on a pillow) on the floor. It works well, they are relaxed and I can get comfortable (no bending). I have leather sofa so I just vacuum and clean with swifter dust spray. Easy, quick and the dogs are comfortable. Kirby even dozes off.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you Muddypaws for the tip with the dremmel. Both pups will give me their front paws easily and nail clipping/sanding is easy, but rear paws, honestly I have been running them by the Vets and for $2 they do each kid. When we move I will be out in the boonies and need to do all four feet myself. Think sitting on the floor and working on them while they doze will be a great way to save my hands and be at a good height to get this done easily and quickly.

Thank you again for your suggestions and we will start to practice the stand today. Feel this will be very useful to us...forever!


----------

